# Queda De Granizo/saraiva - Mira-sintra 19-02-2006



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 15:14)

Uma intensa queda de granizo e saraiva provocou, em poucos minutos este cenário. A temperatura caiu até aos 4ºC e o pavimento da rua ficou com um manto de gelo de cerca de 4cm (em certos lugares, junto as paredes o gelo acumulava-se até quase 20cm) 
Um fenómeno que só de deve ter dado em mira-sintra pois não encontro nenhuns registos, nem mesmo no seguimento desse mês.

deixo aqui as preciosas fotos dessa noite:


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Grande saraivada


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 13:21)

Foi de longe a maior que vi.


----------

